

Bad Interview experience - flaky

Well today I had my worst interview in my 3 year career as software developer. I am mobile developer and did a remote interview with some guys from abroad. They didn't know much of the language I develop (Java) but have bunch of experience as embedded C developers. So they have the mindset. Anyway, the interview went well, I started presenting my projects, and then the guy from the other side asked me some trivial questions on which, me, thinking that I would show-off even further did a total mess. Then one of them called me on my phone directly and said something like "The first interview went very well. We've chosen you to go further and get you employed as technical lead, but today - it was a mess." Tomorrow they'll tell me if I am in or out yet. What I wanna say, even though I feel as rubbish right now, since I am not sure whether it will impact my future professional career or not, would like to advice you to keep track and pay attention on those very tiny little segments of the material you'll be interviewed about.<p>Also, would like to ask experienced employees what are your thoughts on this, even if you can share some success stories simillar to this, just to make the feeling of wrongness go away. pathetic? yes, but still, sincere.
======
maxdemarzi
Flaky,

First of all, there are a bizillion jobs out there. Don't be discouraged
because you might not get this ONE.

Second... it's a phone interview. Tough. Speaking different technologies.
Tougher.

So you botched an interview. Big deal. Happens to everybody for many reasons.
It's better to botch a few when you're 3 years into a career than when you
apply to that Software Architect position at Big Company X.

You ever written code that was littered with bugs? It happens, you go back and
fix it. You learn.

Just do the same with this situation and put it behind you.

~~~
flaky
wow. thanks man! :) after a while, if I rethink it, it's just as in an IQ
test, you cannot always deliver the same good results. Sometimes you will,
others not. What I learned is that my personal character is what they should
be after, and I am ready for new challenges, knowledge and dedication.

thanks for the kind words!

